# Adding Frangelico in Brown Ale wort, weird?



## brianman (23/1/18)

Hi everyone, as title eludes to, i would like to add Frangelico to my brew. I know it's generally added to primary or secondary, but trying to work out sugar content for bottling is something my tired old brain can't get around.
I read if adding to primary you need to boil it to dilute/get rid of the alcohol, as yeastys don't like it. 
So i thought if adding to the boil say 10mins to go that would get rid of some alcohol and then the yeast will chew up the extra sugaz and bottle as normal, or will i lose too much flavor from the boil and primary fermentation. Have a 700ml bottle so was going to use the lot. 
Please be kind.
cheers
Briby


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/1/18)

Unless your adding 6 bottles of frangelico to the fermenter it will be fine. The frangelico is around 25% being tipped into 20L, further diluting it, yeast won't care a bit.


----------



## brianman (23/1/18)

MastersBrewery said:


> Unless your adding 6 bottles of frangelico to the fermenter it will be fine. The frangelico is around 25% being tipped into 20L, further diluting it, yeast won't care a bit.


Aah, thanks for that, 1 700ml bottle in 25lts will be ok? Guess i will find out.


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/1/18)

ABV upon adding will be around 0.75%; 36hrs into ferment, most brews are heading past 4% and yeast are healthy and loving it.


----------



## captain crumpet (24/1/18)

How many grams of sugar is in a bottle?


----------



## brianman (24/1/18)

captain crumpet said:


> How many grams of sugar is in a bottle?


Don't know, sugar is listed 2nd of the ingedients. I will take an OG reading, add frangelico and take another reading a while later.


----------

